# 600 film in an SX-70 Polaroid Camera



## CDG

I'm not sure this is an "alternative technique" so much as it is an economically motivated technique.  As we all know, SX-70 film is no longer being produced for Polaroid Land Cameras (and a couple of other models too), so it is becomming hard to find and expensive.  Polaroid 600 film on the other hand is rather easy to find- it's available almost anywhere in the US.  

I have an old Land Camera that I got for free.  I noticed that someone had been shooting 600 film in it, but they had filed off the little "teeth" on the cassette in order for it to fit properly.  I got some 600 film and gave it a try, cutting off the teeth on the cartrige and putting it in.  Everything feeds just fine, but the problem is contrast.  When I used the flash bar, it almost completely whitewashed my photo.  When I don't use the flash bar, there's absolutely no white, and the darks are not clearly defined.  There is also very little color.  

So, the question is, have you successfully used 600 in an SK-70 camera, and if so, how did you make it work and look good?


----------



## terri

600 film has a different speed than Time Zero. Off the top of my head I'd guess that's what you're seeing. But I have nothing in front of me to give you details.

Check the Polaroid site for the exact film speeds, and see what you'll have to do to make a modification work. I know, for instance, that when you put Time Zero in a 600 series camera, you have to use a neutral density filter or you'll get blown images. 

Sounds like you're doing the reverse here.


----------



## CDG

Yes, I gathered that the speed issue would be the cause.  The Polaroid website covers how to put SX70 into a 600 camera, but no instructions on vice versa.  I'm going to do some hunting on the internet tonight a little later, but if anyone has anything to add here, it's always appreciated.


----------



## hobbes28

Actuallly....

There is a company in Columbia, SC that makes SX-70s brand new but made to take and shoot 600 film.  They look really cool but do the opposite of what I like mine for.  I can look up where it is...


----------



## hobbes28

www.imagecraftphoto.com

You'll have to call them and get prices and even see if they have the cameras still but they are a good place to work with.  They used to be my inside connection for time zero film.


----------



## CDG

I appreciate the link, looks like it might be worth pursuing sometime.  For now I'm going to continue to mess with the one I have and 600 film, but I'll probably tire of that sometime...


----------



## bottolo marino

Moin (north-german for hello),
I´m considering to mount a filter (ND,-2) on my sx-70´s lens to get decent results on the 600-film (heard that would fill in the 2-stop gap of exposure between the 150° sx-70 and the 600° of the...). Question is: how do I best fit the filter on? Glue, mud, bolts, jelly beans? Please help me out, anyone! Yours, Bottolo


----------

